# Era meglio tenersi Seedorf



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2014)

Inzaghi, è una bandiera del Milan e perciò per lui massima stima ma come allenatore non mi sta convincendo affatto. Troppo ossequioso della dirigenza e della proprietà. Mi sta facendo rimpiangere Seedorf. Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Gekyn (2 Novembre 2014)

che sono due non allenatori, con un Allenatore decente, questo milan sarebbe alla pari delle prime due..... visto il lvl insulso di questo campionato..........


----------



## aleslash (2 Novembre 2014)

Sempre sostenuto Clarence, uomo con le palle vere, non questo uomo di melma di inzaghi


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2014)

di gran lunga

ma purtroppo al milan o si elogia il sacro presidente oppure vai altrove


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi, è una bandiera del Milan e perciò per lui massima stima ma come allenatore non mi sta convincendo affatto. Troppo ossequioso della dirigenza e della proprietà. Mi sta facendo rimpiangere Seedorf. Voi cosa ne pensate?



Completamente d'accordo.. Mi aspettavo molto di più da lui. Oggi non si è visto niente, lo zero assoluto. Più andiamo avanti e più peggioriamo, con Seedorf almeno c'era un'idea di gioco. Io sono convinto che se lo avessimo tenuto avremmo fatto un affare. La campagna acquisti sarebbe stata probabilmente diversa e oggi saremmo molto più in alto. Un allenatore con le palle dopo due pareggi con Fiorentina e Cagliari non avrebbe detto "Va bene così, stiamo andando bene". 
E la cosa più preoccupante è che nelle prossime 6 partite affronteremo Samp, Inter, Roma e Napoli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2014)

Sarebbe meglio cacciare la nostra società.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> che sono due non allenatori, con un Allenatore decente, questo milan sarebbe alla pari delle prime due..... visto il lvl insulso di questo campionato..........



Ok ma Inzaghi la personalità di Seedorf se la scorda.


----------



## malos (2 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi, è una bandiera del Milan e perciò per lui massima stima ma come allenatore non mi sta convincendo affatto. Troppo ossequioso della dirigenza e della proprietà. Mi sta facendo rimpiangere Seedorf. Voi cosa ne pensate?



Che con me sfondi una porta aperta, e parla uno che Seedorf gli sta sui maroni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2014)

ricordo il progetto che prevedeva seedorf guida tecnica e crespo-stam-davids come allenatori per ogni reparto

a quest'ora avremmo 25 punti


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi, è una bandiera del Milan e perciò per lui massima stima ma come allenatore non mi sta convincendo affatto. Troppo ossequioso della dirigenza e della proprietà. Mi sta facendo rimpiangere Seedorf. Voi cosa ne pensate?



Terzi nel girone di ritorno. I numeri parlano, tutto il resto è noia.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2014)

era meglio tenersi Allegri

ma che dico, Leonardo.


----------



## davoreb (2 Novembre 2014)

A me Seedorf piaceva molto e l'ho sempre detto che per me il meglio era tenersi Seedorf, mentalità europea.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Novembre 2014)

Il problema di Seedorf è che voleva far fuori la gente non da Milan, come il blocco degli italiani, che a parte l'expolit senza possibile previsione di Abate, sta dando ragione a Clarence.


----------



## dyablo65 (2 Novembre 2014)

lo stiamo ancora pagando....


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Novembre 2014)

ovvio che sia meglio seedorf, ma inutile discuterne, non poteva stare in questo milan. Lui come noi sa benissimo che il livello organico di questa squadra è imbarazzante, e voleva dei sacrosanti innesti di qualità, anzi, li pretendeva giustamente! ma la società non lo avrebbe mai accontentato purtroppo e lo ha silurato immediatamente per le sue """"pretese""", ripeto, è inutile discuterne


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Novembre 2014)

In Seedorf ho visto un giocatore-allenatore che poteva diventare un grande allenatore nel stile di un Van Gaal che va dritto per la sua strada, anche se ovviamente aveva ancora molto, ma molto da imparare e capire. 

In Inzaghi vedo un giocatore-allenatore che non fara alcuna strada. Non si intravede assolutamente niente di positivo al momento.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Novembre 2014)

Il problema è la società. Seedorf non sarebbe *mai *e poi mai potuto rimanere.


----------



## Penny.wise (2 Novembre 2014)

la colpa di Clarence è stata quella di volere un Milan vincente, di essere un uomo con le palle, era "scomodo" perchè voleva farci tornare come eravamo, e con i fatti non con le parole "entusiasmo" e "valori" ecc..ecc..
aveva solo bisogno di una società alle spalle che lo accontentasse, ma ovviamente hanno preferito silurare lui, l'unico che diceva le cose come stavamo e non usava mezzi termini.

godo a sapere che Clarence gode a sua volta, vedendo i fallimenti di Berlusconi, Galliani e Inzaghi.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Novembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> la colpa di Clarence è stata quella di volere un Milan vincente, di essere un uomo con le palle, era "scomodo" perchè voleva farci tornare come eravamo, e con i fatti non con le parole "entusiasmo" e "valori" ecc..ecc..
> aveva solo bisogno di una società alle spalle che lo accontentasse, ma ovviamente hanno preferito silurare lui, l'unico che diceva le cose come stavamo e non usava mezzi termini.
> 
> godo a sapere che Clarence gode a sua volta, vedendo i fallimenti di Berlusconi, Galliani e Inzaghi.



Sintesi giusta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2014)

Chissà come ride Clarence...


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Novembre 2014)

Seedorf o non Seedorf (siamo arrivati a rimpiangere un non-allenatore) non potremo mai tornare a vincere, se la società pensa solamente a fare quanto basta per portare avanti il marchio, non la squadra, infatti l'unica cosa che conta è il marketing al massimo. Ma a migliorare la squadra no, spendendo soldi per un allenatore o per un giocatore da milan no, sia mai. Una società come si deve avrebbe preso un Simeone o gente simile, allenatori da Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chissà come ride Clarence...



...fa benissimo, visto il modo indegno con cui lo hanno mandato via...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Seedorf o non Seedorf (siamo arrivati a rimpiangere un non-allenatore) non potremo mai tornare a vincere, se la società pensa solamente a fare quanto basta per portare avanti il marchio, non la squadra, infatti l'unica cosa che conta è il marketing al massimo. Ma a migliorare la squadra no, spendendo soldi per un allenatore o per un giocatore da milan no, sia mai. Una società come si deve avrebbe preso un Simeone o gente simile, allenatori da Milan.




Berlusconi non vuole un vero allenatore al Milan.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non vuole un vero allenatore al Milan.


Ed infatti lui è il male principale del Milan, se siamo passati da Ancelotti ad avere un non allenatore, c'è un perchè. Con i non allenatori, a meno che non ti ritrovi una rosa come quella del Barcellona nel 2008 con cui Guardiola vinse tutto, non potrai mai chiedere traguardi prestigiosi.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi, è una bandiera del Milan e perciò per lui massima stima ma come allenatore non mi sta convincendo affatto. Troppo ossequioso della dirigenza e della proprietà. Mi sta facendo rimpiangere Seedorf. Voi cosa ne pensate?



Non si può essere vedovi di uno pseudo allenatore per far fuori un altrettanto non allenatore. Ad ogni modo, i problemi di Clarence erano stati negli atteggiamenti e nei comportamenti altrimenti tutt'ora sarebbe il nostro allenatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si può essere vedovi di uno pseudo allenatore per far fuori un altrettanto non allenatore. Ad ogni modo, i problemi di Clarence erano stati negli atteggiamenti e nei comportamenti altrimenti tutt'ora sarebbe il nostro allenatore.



Dubito che nella sua prossima esperienza (che ad adesso non esiste, sia chiaro) sentiremo parlare di complotti e congiure e chi ne ha più ne metta. Il nostro circo ha enfatizzato la sua personalità.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Novembre 2014)

Ma prenderci un allenatore VERO no eh?
Dobbiamo per forza finire nel baratro perché siamo allenati da NON-allenaotri?
Contenti voi...

A questo punto riprendiamoci Leonardo!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si può essere vedovi di uno pseudo allenatore per far fuori un altrettanto non allenatore. Ad ogni modo, i problemi di Clarence erano stati negli atteggiamenti e nei comportamenti altrimenti tutt'ora sarebbe il nostro allenatore.



....hai detto bene, abbiamo ancora un NON allenatore ...ma per di più senza carattere.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dubito che nella sua prossima esperienza (che ad adesso non esiste, sia chiaro) sentiremo parlare di complotti e congiure e chi ne ha più ne metta. Il nostro circo ha enfatizzato la sua personalità.



Mah, vedremo che tipo di carriera farà da allenatore Clarence, di calcio ne sa indubbiamente a pacchi ma questo non è garanzia di successo


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma prenderci un allenatore VERO no eh?
> Dobbiamo per forza finire nel baratro perché siamo allenati da NON-allenaotri?
> Contenti voi...
> 
> A questo punto riprendiamoci Leonardo!




....meglio affidare la squadra a Tassotti a questo punto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Novembre 2014)

Niente Leonardo, Tassotti o simili. Una società degna del Milan acquisterebbe 3 giocatori top minimo e prenderebbe un allenatore, definibile tale. Ora gli unici acquisti che facciamo sono i riscatti al massimo. Questo bisogna fare per tornare GRANDI.


----------



## folletto (2 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe meglio cacciare la nostra società.



.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Niente Leonardo, Tassotti o simili. Una società degna del Milan acquisterebbe 3 giocatori top minimo e prenderebbe un allenatore, definibile tale. Ora gli unici acquisti che facciamo sono i riscatti al massimo. Questo bisogna fare per tornare GRANDI.



....*...una società degna*


----------



## hiei87 (2 Novembre 2014)

Non ho mai avuto dubbi su questo. La macchina del fango scatenata su Seedorf ha cancellato dalla memoria dei tifosi le cose buone fatte durante quei mesi, in cui, tra l'altro, aveva tutto l'ambiente contro, pilotato da quel galliani che avrebbe voluto da subito Inzaghi sulla nostra panchina.
L'olandese fu catapultato sulla panchina di un Milan più debole di questo, a pezzi moralmente e fisicamente, distrutto da una gestione a dir poco disgraziata da parte di Allegri, eppure, tra i tanti errori dovuti soprattutto all'inesperienza (il giorno prima stava preparandosi, da giocatore, per affrontare la Copa Libertadores col Botafogo), aveva ottenuto buoni risultati e, a tratti, mostrato anche qualcosa di discreto a livello di gioco.
Avesse avuto la fiducia di tutti e la possibilità di orientare il mercato e gestire la squadra fin da luglio, dubito starebbe facendo peggio di Inzaghi.
Comunque è inutile stare a discutere. La scelta di allontanare Seedorf non è stata una scelta tecnica, ma è stata dettata dal fatto che l'olandese fosse troppo milanista, troppo ambizioso e che fosse una persona seria.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Novembre 2014)

Un allenatore vero, da Milan, come minimo chiederebbe la cessione di 8/10 giocatori, e l'acquisto di altrettanti giocatori, quindi finché il signor Berlusconi non intenderà cacciare la grana (semmai succederà) il Milan non potrà permettersi di ingaggiare nessun allenatore.

Pensate davvero che ad es. uno come Conte avrebbe potuto accettare il "non mercato" del Milan? Uno che se n'è andato dalla Juve perché non gli hanno preso Di Maria e/o Suarez? Uno che voleva puntare a vincere in Europa? Uno che rompeva le palle pure se la squadra vinceva 3-0?

Ho citato Conte, perché era vicino al Milan, potrei citarne altri, ma penso che si capisca il punto.


----------



## vota DC (2 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Terzi nel girone di ritorno. I numeri parlano, tutto il resto è noia.



In un campionato dove la capolista ha fatto il record assoluto tra l'altro.


----------



## Principe (3 Novembre 2014)

Si sapeva che serebbe finita così ma molti professori dicevano che rimpiangere seedorf era assurdo .


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si sapeva che serebbe finita così ma molti professori dicevano che rimpiangere seedorf era assurdo .



Lo è eccome, perchè a noi servirebbe un allenatore non Leonardo, Seedorf o Inzaghi. Però ad un allenatore di un certo livello devi dare modo di muoversi sul mercato, devi dargli uno stipendio e gli devi concedere il suo staff. Invece noi con gli pseudo allenatori risparmiamo su tutto, i risultati però si vedono.


----------



## Principe (3 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo è eccome, perchè a noi servirebbe un allenatore non Leonardo, Seedorf o Inzaghi. Però ad un allenatore di un certo livello devi dare modo di muoversi sul mercato, devi dargli uno stipendio e gli devi concedere il suo staff. Invece noi con gli pseudo allenatori risparmiamo su tutto, i risultati però si vedono.


No no fermo tu stai dicendo una cosa giusta ma siccome si sa che è utopia pensare di prender un allenatore vero se devo prender uno da lanciare io prendo uno come SEEDORF intanto che sarebbe stato affiancato da gente come crespo e stam , e intanto seedorf lo pseudo allenatore l'anno scorso a livello di media punti entrando in corsa è stato strepitoso , vediamo semplicemente INZAGHI che media punti farà avendo fatto la preparazione senza neanche una partita di Champions in mezzo e con qualche buon giocatore in più .... Se anche facesse 5 punti in più di media avrebbe fallito , vogliamo fare una scommessa ? Ne fa meno di seedorf perché sai parlare va bene ma poi io mi voglio confrontare sui fatti .


----------



## folletto (3 Novembre 2014)

Seedorf era poco più di un dilettante allo sbaraglio come Pippo, ma ha carisma e aveva un progetto. Avrà "osato" chiedere un altro staff tecnico e qualche giocatore, e avrà detto ciò che pensava. Secondo me in una seria A come questa avrebbe fatto bene, comunque sia sta società, che ci sta portando alla rovina, voleva solo uno Yes-man e ha trattato Clarence come altri grandi del nostro passato dotati di attributi (vedi Maldini).
Insomma non era il salvatore della patria ma forse con una società seria sarebbe magari diventato un buon allenatore.

Con una società del genere invece veniamo massacrati / umiliati da Cagliari e palermo, e il peggio ha da venì


----------



## Penny.wise (3 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si può essere vedovi di uno pseudo allenatore per far fuori un altrettanto non allenatore. Ad ogni modo, i problemi di Clarence erano stati negli atteggiamenti e nei comportamenti altrimenti tutt'ora sarebbe il nostro allenatore.



si però si ha l'impressione che fossero comportamenti sbagliati SOLO per la società, nella fattispecie Galliani (o gente come Tassotti) che si era sentito estromesso..e che un gruppetto di giocatori (gli italiani, che infatti sono i raccomandati amici di Inzaghi e sono pure i più cessi) gli remava contro, probabilmente si sentivano accantonati (giustamente perchè appunto sono scarsissimi, vogliono controllare lo spogliatoio e giocare sempre, infatti con Pippo ci riescono) e quindi hanno convinto la società della "cattiveria" di Seedorf, facendo comunella col pelato e raccomandandosi a lui.

in ogni caso onore a gente come Clarence, che ha avuto il coraggio di sputare in faccia a questa società ridicola..SEMPRE dalla loro parte.


----------



## Ale (3 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi, è una bandiera del Milan e perciò per lui massima stima ma come allenatore non mi sta convincendo affatto. Troppo ossequioso della dirigenza e della proprietà. Mi sta facendo rimpiangere Seedorf. Voi cosa ne pensate?



di gran lunga. Anche solo per un fatto: il suo lavoro e' stato ottimo e si meritava la conferma, ma la meritocrazia non conta.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Novembre 2014)

Ma come fate, con tutto il rispetto, a rimpiangere Seedorf?
Dopo Ancelotti, l'allenatore migliore che abbiamo avuto è Allegri. Questo basta per capire il tutto.
Leonardo, Seedorf e Inzaghi: 3 esperimenti uno più imbarazzante dell'altro (in ordine crescente).
Non ci sono i soldi per prendere Simeone, Klopp, Guardiola, Mourinho, ecc...? Ok, non esistono solamente loro.
Non puoi permetterti un allenatore come Conte che si è liberato dalla Juve? Ok, non esiste solamente lui in Italia.
Da qui a mettere sulla panchina un ex-giocatore (scusate, ma per quanto lo ami follemente non riesco a considerarlo un allenatore, secondo me con tutto il rispetto di tattica ci capisce come io capivo filosofia al liceo) ce ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti.
Eppure, in seguito al fenomeno osceno del guardiolismo dilagante che c'è stato in passato, ci sono stati gli esempi di come certi esperimenti siano stati fallimentari (il caso di Guardiola è unico): Ferrara, Stramaccioni, Liverani, Gattuso, Leonardo, ecc... Alla società, e non solamente da quest'anno, non interessano minimamente i risultati sportivi.
Allegri può essere stata una scelta che ci stava, quantomeno era un allenatore che ha fatto la sua gavetta, poi è stato cacciato perché l'anno scorso ne ha combinate di tutti i colori (non solo per colpa sua) e bona.
Una società che fa un contratto a 2,5 milioni per 3 anni a Seedorf che aveva finito di giocare 2 mesi prima e aveva allenato solamente a Football Manager, una società che mette sulla panchina Inzaghi che ha allenato solamente in Primavera senza avere grosse capacità con una rosa piena di incognite che avrebbe bisogno di un tecnico vero è allo sbando più totale.
Con Ventura, che l'anno scorso ha portato in Europa una squadra di scappati di casa come Glik, Vives e Gazzi e che ha fatto rendere oltre il loro reale valore giocatori come Immobile, Darmian, Cerci ed El Kaddouri, secondo me ora avremmo 7 punti in più (tra Empoli, Cesena e Palermo).



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe meglio cacciare la nostra società.


.


----------



## The P (3 Novembre 2014)

la differenza tra Seedorf e Inzaghi è che:

1) Il primo è un maniaco dello studio, della tattica, dell'evoluzione, il secondo è un maniaco dell'alimentazione

2) Il primo alla sua prima esperienza ha fatto un terzo posto (sì, nel girone di ritorno saremmo arrivati terzi), il secondo - dopo un anno di esperienza - non è riuscito ad arrivare ai playoff del campionato primavera, guidando una delle squadre più forti del torneo.

3) Il primo vuole vincere portando avanti il suo credo, il secondo vorrebbe vincere, ha fame di vittorie, però deve farlo seguendo passo passo il volere della società, da bravo yes man.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Novembre 2014)

Ovviamente sono d'accordo, i motivi li hanno già espressi molti quindi inutile ribadirli.
Io rispetto a Inzaghi rimpiango addirittura Leonardo, che con una squadra costruita MALISSIMO (peggio rispetto a questa) e pu essendo un allenatore mediocre, fece un campionato tutto sommato dignitoso e alcune partite le ricordo con piacere.

Inzaghi credo sia uno dei peggiori allenatore che abbiamo avuto da un bel po'. Ma purtroppo si sapeva che aveva 0 conoscenze tattiche e di certo non puo pensare di raggiungere un terzo posto mettendo i giocatori a Plasmon e bresaola.


----------



## Penny.wise (3 Novembre 2014)

ma poi com'era quella storia che Inzaghi era un allenatore maniacale, che preparava le partite nei minimi dettagli?
tra Fiorentina, Cagliari e Palermo ne abbiamo giocata una peggio dell'altra, e non è un modo di dire..partite gestite malissimo sul piano della mentalità, della tattica, dei cambi, impostate malissimo sul piano degli schemi, del modulo e degli interpreti, insomma preparate nel peggiore dei modi durante la settimana..


----------



## prebozzio (3 Novembre 2014)

Io in questo momento spero in un allenatore vero, un Donadoni.
La dirigenza punta su allenatori "da zero" sperando di beccare il fenomeno: non posso/voglio spendere per i giocatori? Allora spero nell'allenatore che mi fa vincere tutto.

Quello che più desidero in questo momento è un allenatore vero, uno alla Donadoni: un lavoratore serio, che cava il sangue dalle rape, facendo giocare benino le squadre senza troppi fronzoli.


----------



## neversayconte (3 Novembre 2014)

@ anstgenger: stramaccioni mica faceva il giocatore, nn mi risulta.


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah, vedremo che tipo di carriera farà da allenatore Clarence, di calcio ne sa indubbiamente a pacchi ma questo non è garanzia di successo


hai ragione,infatti io lo vedrei meglio come dirigente


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo è eccome, perchè a noi servirebbe un allenatore non Leonardo, Seedorf o Inzaghi. Però ad un allenatore di un certo livello devi dare modo di muoversi sul mercato, devi dargli uno stipendio e gli devi concedere il suo staff. Invece noi con gli pseudo allenatori risparmiamo su tutto, i risultati però si vedono.


p e r f e t t o,sottoscrivo ogni sillaba


----------



## Aragorn (3 Novembre 2014)

La gestione della vicenda Seedorf è l'emblema della malafede e della malagestione di questa società. È dal 2006 che ci scassano i bip con la storia del fair play, del risparmio, dell'importanza degli introiti della Champions, e bla bla bla e poi esonerano l'olandese anteponendo i vari giochi di potere ai risultati e al fatto che allo stesso spettava la bellezza di 2.5 milioni netti fino al 2016. Evidentemente quando c'è da salvaguardare il Mulino Bianco e i vari interessi personali non si bada a spese; quando invece si ritorna a parlare di aspetti tecnici (scelta dell'allenatore) via con l'"oculatezza": tecnico aziendalista e con basso ingaggio (ergo o scarso o con zero esperienza), e i risultati si vedono.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io in questo momento spero in un allenatore vero, un Donadoni.
> La dirigenza punta su allenatori "da zero" sperando di beccare il fenomeno: non posso/voglio spendere per i giocatori? Allora spero nell'allenatore che mi fa vincere tutto.
> 
> Quello che più desidero in questo momento è un allenatore vero, uno alla Donadoni: un lavoratore serio, che cava il sangue dalle rape, facendo giocare benino le squadre senza troppi fronzoli.



Questo io, come te ed altri, lo chiediamo da quanti anni? E' stato fatto l'esperimento Leonardo, miseramente fallito. Non contenti sono riusciti a mettere sulla panchina altre due scommesse da zero presenze sulla panchina. Quando riusciranno a mettere in panchina un allenatore vero fin da subito!?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2014)

Ragazzi, Seedorf voleva una campagna acquisti faraonica e uno staff che costava più di tutta la squadra, per tornare subito a vincere lo scudetto.
Era ambizioso.

E' stato fuori per questo, in realtà non ci sono altri motivi, lo spogliatoio non era spaccato per causa sua. 
Tutte le cose di contorno erano balle, il "gruppo degli italiani" era manovrato da chi sapete anche voi... queste favole sono iniziate ad orologeria qualche giorno dopo che la curva e la stampa etichettarono l'AD come principale responsabile della situazione.

Non fatemi pensare più a quei mesi che mi viene il mal di fegato.


----------



## Renegade (3 Novembre 2014)

Parto da una premessa. Io tra Seedorf e Inzaghi ho sempre preferito il secondo, anche come calciatore e anche quando bisognava fare la fatidica scelta nel Gennaio scorso. Detto ciò, non nego che sul piano motivazionale e mentale Seedorf sarebbe meglio ad oggi. Ma Seedorf ha fatto troppi errori, nonostante io stia dalla sua parte e non da quella della società. E' vero che molta gente non è da Milan, è vero che bisognava rifondare, è vero che siamo in una situazione tragica, ma Seedorf ha sbagliato atteggiamento. Si è messo in una posizione di supponenza, da presuntuoso, deridendo Allegri già prima di soffiargli il posto, offendendo il blocco italiano che, ok, sarà scarso, ma sono comunque persone, esseri umani che hanno dei sentimenti ed un'autostima che in quel momento tu vai a distruggere, magari anche verso giocatori che nonostante il loro basso livello si sono sempre comportati bene ed hanno onorato la maglia del Milan con rispetto e serietà (Abbiati, Pazzini, Bonera, Montolivo, De Sciglio, l'hanno fatto. Bisogna essere obiettivi.), ha offeso gente come Tassotti con una presunzione inarrivabile, Tassotti che per quanto ''molle'' possa essere è un signore, uno delle persone più educate nel mondo del calcio, con grande classe. Tu arrivi e vuoi giudicarlo. Arrivi e vuoi imporre i tuoi modi di fare, che saranno anche giusti, ma nel modo sbagliato. Ti senti così grande e arrivato dal voler cacciare tre quarti della rosa, senza avere la minima umiltà di cercare di lavorare un pochino con quel che si ha e cavarne il massimo. Ti metti in un atteggiamento di guerriglia, da comandante, come se tutto ti fosse dovuto. E' sbagliato. E' completamente sbagliato. E' vero che è meglio non fingere di avere una personalità che non si possiede, ma questa è logica basilare. Inzaghi non avrà la grandissima mentalità e personalità di Seedorf, non mirerà in alto come lui, non avrà lo stile Milan che ci dovrebbe essere, ma è umile, molto e ha accettato di lavorare col gruppo, si impegna e cerca di dare il massimo e non offende né giudica nessuno in modo rude. La verità è che la gestione di Seedorf era senza amore. E nella vita esso è quasi sempre fondamentale. Conte non è come Pippo, è un duro, è più presuntuoso di Seedorf ma ha avuto l'umiltà di lavorare anche coi Matri e coi Quagliarella. Si è fatto AMARE dal gruppo, al punto che in campo sarebbero morti per lui. Seedorf no. E per questo non lo rimpiango. Non del tutto.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Novembre 2014)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> @ anstgenger: stramaccioni mica faceva il giocatore, nn mi risulta.


No, ma è stato comunque un azzardo da parte dell'Inter quello di mettere sulla panchina un esordiente in Serie A (che tra l'altro non reputo in assoluto così incapace).



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io in questo momento spero in un allenatore vero, un Donadoni.
> La dirigenza punta su allenatori "da zero" sperando di beccare il fenomeno: non posso/voglio spendere per i giocatori? Allora spero nell'allenatore che mi fa vincere tutto.
> 
> Quello che più desidero in questo momento è un allenatore vero, uno alla Donadoni: un lavoratore serio, che cava il sangue dalle rape, facendo giocare benino le squadre senza troppi fronzoli.



Esatto. Un Donadoni o un Ventura farebbero al nostro caso in questo momento.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Novembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Parto da una premessa. Io tra Seedorf e Inzaghi ho sempre preferito il secondo, anche come calciatore e anche quando bisognava fare la fatidica scelta nel Gennaio scorso. Detto ciò, non nego che sul piano motivazionale e mentale Seedorf sarebbe meglio ad oggi. Ma Seedorf ha fatto troppi errori, nonostante io stia dalla sua parte e non da quella della società. E' vero che molta gente non è da Milan, è vero che bisognava rifondare, è vero che siamo in una situazione tragica, ma Seedorf ha sbagliato atteggiamento. Si è messo in una posizione di supponenza, da presuntuoso, deridendo Allegri già prima di soffiargli il posto, offendendo il blocco italiano che, ok, sarà scarso, ma sono comunque persone, esseri umani che hanno dei sentimenti ed un'autostima che in quel momento tu vai a distruggere, magari anche verso giocatori che nonostante il loro basso livello si sono sempre comportati bene ed hanno onorato la maglia del Milan con rispetto e serietà (Abbiati, Pazzini, Bonera, Montolivo, De Sciglio, l'hanno fatto. Bisogna essere obiettivi.), ha offeso gente come Tassotti con una presunzione inarrivabile, Tassotti che per quanto ''molle'' possa essere è un signore, uno delle persone più educate nel mondo del calcio, con grande classe. Tu arrivi e vuoi giudicarlo. Arrivi e vuoi imporre i tuoi modi di fare, che saranno anche giusti, ma nel modo sbagliato. Ti senti così grande e arrivato dal voler cacciare tre quarti della rosa, senza avere la minima umiltà di cercare di lavorare un pochino con quel che si ha e cavarne il massimo. Ti metti in un atteggiamento di guerriglia, da comandante, come se tutto ti fosse dovuto. E' sbagliato. E' completamente sbagliato. E' vero che è meglio non fingere di avere una personalità che non si possiede, ma questa è logica basilare. Inzaghi non avrà la grandissima mentalità e personalità di Seedorf, non mirerà in alto come lui, non avrà lo stile Milan che ci dovrebbe essere, ma è umile, molto e ha accettato di lavorare col gruppo, si impegna e cerca di dare il massimo e non offende né giudica nessuno in modo rude. La verità è che la gestione di Seedorf era senza amore. E nella vita esso è quasi sempre fondamentale. Conte non è come Pippo, è un duro, è più presuntuoso di Seedorf ma ha avuto l'umiltà di lavorare anche coi Matri e coi Quagliarella. Si è fatto AMARE dal gruppo, al punto che in campo sarebbero morti per lui. Seedorf no. E per questo non lo rimpiango. Non del tutto.


Tutto vero, però guardiamo i dati di fatto: Seedorf, senza nemmeno un giorno di esperienza da allenatore, ha preso in mano una squadra che era ai margini della zona retrocessione (23 punti nel girone di andata), e ha fatto quasi il doppio dei punti del suo predecessore, con un parziale da qualificazione champions.
Se nello spogliatoio tutti lo odiavano, chissenefrega! A maggior ragione, chissà cosa avrebbe potuto fare se nessuno gli avesse remato contro dall'inizio (galliani e la sua cricca di lecchini)
Inzaghi avrà portato entusiasmo, fame, serietà, armonia e tutto quello che vogliamo, però i risultati sono questi. Se siamo a ridosso del terzo posto è solo per demerito delle concorrenti e per il fatto di avere avuto un calendario facilissimo.
Poi per carità, Inzaghi avrà tutte le attenuanti del caso, e al momento non lo si può di certo bocciare, però la disparità di trattamento con il suo predecessore da parte dei media e in generale dell'ambiente Milan è palese.


----------



## Gas (3 Novembre 2014)

Io mi trovo in completo dissenso da questi discorsi che dicono che Seedorf ed Inzaghi sono dei NON allenatori. Poi gli stessi che fanno queste affermazioni rimpiangono Ancellotti (ex giocatore) o sognano Simeone (ex giocatore) e prima ancora sognavano Guardiola (ex giocatore). Seedorf ed Inzaghi sono degli allenatori con poca esperienza, ma con una vita sui campi da gioco, ed i più prestigiosi del mondo, si sono allenati con i più grandi campioni e sono stati allenati dai migliori allenatori.
Stiamo cadendo nel giochino dell' allenatoro che ha sempre torto, e questo sposta gli occhi dal vero grosso problema, ovvero che non siamo più un top club neppure in Italia, e qualsiasi allenatore non farebbe i miracoli ottenendo risultati tutto sommato similari a quelli di Inzaghi.
Allegri che personalmente reputo un pessimo allenatore quando aveva Ibra, Thiago e la vecchia guardia ha vinto uno scudetto, i giocatori fanno la differenza, punto.
Detto ciò, io preferivo Seedorf. Nel girone di ritorno ha fatto 3° con tre quarti della squadra contro, un carisma immenso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi, è una bandiera del Milan e perciò per lui massima stima ma come allenatore non mi sta convincendo affatto. Troppo ossequioso della dirigenza e della proprietà. Mi sta facendo rimpiangere Seedorf. Voi cosa ne pensate?



Mi sono ripromesso di dare un girone intero ad inzaghi prima di esprimermi su di lui come allenatore..per ora mi limito a dire che per me la formazione è ai limiti del ridicolo..gli unici giocatori di livello internazionale sono De Jong e diego lopez e ad oggi infatti l'hanno dimostrato..il resto è nulla..
Alex due infortuni in 8 partite è probabilmente alla frutta
Honda a parte i gol nonha fatto nulla, senza i gol in campo non esiste
Torres è più cotto di Matri
Menez si sapeva che va a colpi..mi stupisce chi ora si stupisce

Potrei continuare con tutta la rosa..

Che colpa ha inzaghi se manda in campo zapate e questo combina più disastri di un alluvione?!..

Dopo un girone se non abbiamo un'identità di squadra parlarò dell'allenatore ma per ora non lo metto in croce..è un NON allenatore che ha per le mani una squadra assemblata al circo..


----------



## runner (3 Novembre 2014)

che fosse meglio tenere Clarence è una cosa ovvia, il fatto che non sia restato vuole dire che il progetto impone minimi esborsi....

io la dico qua, ma secondo me se non si riparte ONESTAMENTE dai giovani in Italia forse è meglio seguire altri sport


----------



## Tobi (3 Novembre 2014)

Seedorf nel girone di ritorno fece tantissimi punti, sotto solo a Juve e Roma. Con una dirigenza e giocatori che remavano allo stesso tempo contro. 
Aveva idee di gioco molto chiare e stava iniziando a metterle in pratica con prestazioni molto convincenti. Stradominata la Juve a San Siro come nessuna squadra a parte il Bayern aveva fatto e giocato una grande gara contro l'Atletico Madrid vicecampione d'europa. Si intravedevano possesso palla, pressing, movimenti.. ma giustamente è stato fatto fuori perche troppo ambizioso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi, è una bandiera del Milan e perciò per lui massima stima ma come allenatore non mi sta convincendo affatto. Troppo ossequioso della dirigenza e della proprietà. Mi sta facendo rimpiangere Seedorf. Voi cosa ne pensate?



Partendo dal presupposto che sono entrambi due allenatori con 0 esperienza e che serve altro... per noi tifosi era meglio Seedorf perché non era supino come Pippo. Per la società, invece, purtroppo è meglio un tipo molto più malleabile ed economico come Pippo.

Ad ogni modo credo che il gruppo lo stia mantenendo meglio Pippo rispetto a Clarence. Evidentemente il primo si era fatto più nemici del secondo (sia tra giocatori che staff tecnico e dirigenti).


----------



## Penny.wise (3 Novembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che sono entrambi due allenatori con 0 esperienza e che serve altro... per noi tifosi era meglio Seedorf perché non era supino come Pippo. Per la società, invece, purtroppo è meglio un tipo molto più malleabile ed economico come Pippo.
> 
> Ad ogni modo credo che il gruppo lo stia mantenendo meglio Pippo rispetto a Clarence. Evidentemente il primo si era fatto più nemici del secondo (sia tra giocatori che staff tecnico e dirigenti).



più che supino Inzaghi è prono..prono a 90..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che sono entrambi due allenatori con 0 esperienza e che serve altro... per noi tifosi era meglio Seedorf perché non era supino come Pippo. Per la società, invece, purtroppo è meglio un tipo molto più malleabile ed economico come Pippo.
> 
> Ad ogni modo credo che il gruppo lo stia mantenendo meglio Pippo rispetto a Clarence. Evidentemente il primo si era fatto più nemici del secondo (sia tra giocatori che staff tecnico e dirigenti).



Concordo, ovviamente, sulla mancanza di esperienza di entrambi ma a mio avviso Seedorf grazie proprio grazie al suo carattere avrebbe avuto il coraggio di eliminare certe rendite di posizione ormai insostenibili.


----------



## S T B (3 Novembre 2014)

Mi dispiace molto dirlo, ma per adesso Pippo merita un bel 4. 
D'accordo che siamo ad inizio campionato e che forse andrebbe giudicato con una rosa più competitiva, ma la Samp non ha la rosa meglio della nostra eppure è terza (e aggiungerei meritatamente), con un'idea di gioco precisa e corre tanto.
Sinisa è un grande allenatore per me. Le sue parole dopo aver pareggiato contro il Cagliari dopo che vincevano 2-0 lo confermano.

Tra Pippo e Seedorf meglio l'olandese senza ombra di dubbio. Il problema è che le sue idee si scontravano con la linea societaria di non voler spendere più un centesimo. Purtroppo Clarence aveva un Milan in testa che era ben diverso da quello che si è trovato tra le mani. Seedorf quando è arrivato da giocatore, giocava in una signora squadra. Da allenatore non avrebbe mai avuto una squadra degna di quella in cui giocava...
Possiamo scordarci un allenatore vero finchè ci sarà la famiglia Berlusconi. E possiamo scordarci una rosa competitiva.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Concordo, ovviamente, sulla mancanza di esperienza di entrambi ma a mio avviso Seedorf grazie proprio grazie al suo carattere avrebbe avuto il coraggio di eliminare certe rendite di posizione ormai insostenibili.



Clarence, con tutti i suoi limiti, era quello che ci voleva. Un autentico ciclone che rivoltasse il Milan come un calzino. Ma la società non è affatto interessata a fare simili rivoluzioni perché sono traumatiche e costano diversi soldi. In sostanza preferiscono farci morire lentamente, piuttosto che provare il tutto per tutto con qualcosa di audace.


----------



## Pivellino (3 Novembre 2014)

Nessuno dei tre ultimi allenatori del Milan è un allenatore da Milan.
Inutile rimpiangere il meno peggio.


----------



## Penny.wise (3 Novembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clarence, con tutti i suoi limiti, era quello che ci voleva. Un autentico ciclone che rivoltasse il Milan come un calzino. Ma la società non è affatto interessata a fare simili rivoluzioni perché sono traumatiche e costano diversi soldi. In sostanza preferiscono farci morire lentamente, piuttosto che provare il tutto per tutto con qualcosa di audace.



concordo, Seedorf era il punto di rottura, o si cambiava tutto per risorgere o si continuava a stagnare (come infatti è successo) nella mediocrità, cacciandolo e sprofondando sempre di più..reputo che comunque, oltre ai giocatori, lo staff e in particolare l'inutile Tassotti abbiano avuto un ruolo importante nel licenziamento dell'olandese..come all'interno di qualsiasi clan mafioso, al Milan non si possono contraddire o criticare i vecchi, e non sono tollerate nè intemperanze nè alzate d'ingegno


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clarence, con tutti i suoi limiti, era quello che ci voleva. Un autentico ciclone che rivoltasse il Milan come un calzino. Ma la società non è affatto interessata a fare simili rivoluzioni perché sono traumatiche e costano diversi soldi. In sostanza preferiscono farci morire lentamente, piuttosto che provare il tutto per tutto con qualcosa di audace.



Niente da aggiungere.


----------



## folletto (4 Novembre 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei tre ultimi allenatori del Milan è un allenatore da Milan.
> Inutile rimpiangere il meno peggio.



Finché ci saranno Adriano e Silvio non avremo MAI un allenatore da Milan. 

Seedorf faceva parte del progetto Barbarella e dopo la "vittoria" del pelato è stato liquidato. 

Secondo era molto di più del "meno peggio"


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Novembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Finché ci saranno Adriano e Silvio non avremo MAI un allenatore da Milan.
> 
> Seedorf faceva parte del progetto Barbarella e dopo la "vittoria" del pelato è stato liquidato.
> 
> Secondo era molto di più del "meno peggio"



proprio adesso ho letto un articolo di Jacobelli che mi ha fatto capire che anche il mondo dei giornalisti si sta accorgendo delle pessime strategie societarie e di mercato del Milan.
lui per primo più volte, in passato, l'ho sentito baciare il deretano a Galliani, quindi questi articoli mi stupiscono abbastanza.
sostanzialmente dice quello che sappiamo tutti: che con i parametri zero non vai da nessuna parte soprattutto se li riempi di soldi (salvo poi lamentarti del monte ingaggi esorbitante), che la politica dei giovani è ridicola se poi effettivamente non li compri (o comunque non ne prendi di forti) e non li fai giocare, Van Ginkel ne è un esempio, o addirittura li vendi (riferimento a Cristante) ecc..ecc..
poi cade inesorabilmente dicendo che 2 anni fa eravamo fortissimi e in 2 anni è cambiato tutto (quando invece anche 2 anni fa facevamo comunque pena e quel terzo posto non deve ingannare), però l'articolo è quasi tutto giusto.
speriamo, speriamo veramente che sempre più gente se ne accorga, che sempre più giornalisti tirino fango su Berlusconi e Galliani, invece di baciargli l'ano per acquistoni (LOL) come Torres o per aver silurato l'uomo nero Seedorf.
anche perchè, e quì torniamo in topic, anche con un altro allenatore faremmo comunque pena finchè resta questa società..per vincere devi investire e quindi serve che se ne vadano Berlusconi e poi eventualmente anche Galliani..con questo ribadisco che la rosa è in ogni caso abbastanza buona e con un altro allenatore forse andremmo meglio, ma sicuramente non abbastanza per vincere scudetti e tornare ai fasti di un tempo, finchè rimangono questi Giuda.


----------



## Hammer (4 Novembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clarence, con tutti i suoi limiti, era quello che ci voleva. Un autentico ciclone che rivoltasse il Milan come un calzino. Ma la società non è affatto interessata a fare simili rivoluzioni perché sono traumatiche e costano diversi soldi. In sostanza preferiscono farci morire lentamente, piuttosto che provare il tutto per tutto con qualcosa di audace.



Punto.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei tre ultimi allenatori del Milan è un allenatore da Milan.
> Inutile rimpiangere il meno peggio.



4, con Leonardo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clarence, con tutti i suoi limiti, era quello che ci voleva. Un autentico ciclone che rivoltasse il Milan come un calzino. Ma la società non è affatto interessata a fare simili rivoluzioni perché sono traumatiche e costano diversi soldi. In sostanza preferiscono farci morire lentamente, piuttosto che provare il tutto per tutto con qualcosa di audace.



Non saprei esprimere il mio pensiero con parole migliori di queste.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> 4, con Leonardo.



leonardo lo odio come persona ma a me personalmente il suo milan non dispiaceva, giocavamo da grande squadra, poi purtroppo avevamo troppi problemi in difesa soprattutto quando ci è mancato nesta..


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> leonardo lo odio come persona ma a me personalmente il suo milan non dispiaceva, giocavamo da grande squadra, poi purtroppo avevamo troppi problemi in difesa soprattutto quando ci è mancato nesta..



Quel Milan aveva dei giocatori che quello attuale si sogna.
Leonardo non era un allenatore così come non lo sono Seedorf e Inzaghi per il momento.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> leonardo lo odio come persona ma a me personalmente il suo milan non dispiaceva, giocavamo da grande squadra, poi purtroppo avevamo troppi problemi in difesa soprattutto quando ci è mancato nesta..



A differenza di Seedorf e Inzaghi aveva una rosa di valore!


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A differenza di Seedorf e Inzaghi aveva una rosa di valore!



sisi, non lo metto in dubbio ma l'impostazione tattica era simile a quella del primo milan di seedorf..


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Terzi nel girone di ritorno. I numeri parlano, tutto il resto è noia.



QUARTI, non terzi. I numeri parlano, ma diciamoli giusti 
E i numeri dicono che abbiamo perso 6 partite nel girone di ritorno, quindi in proiezione ci una stagione intera ne si può perdere fino a 12... con 12 sconfitte non lotti per lo scudetto, nè per il terzo posto.

poi è possibilissimo che inzaghi perda più di 6 partite in questo girone di andata, ma da qui a dire che con seedorf staremmo a lottare per lo scudetto......


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Novembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> QUARTI, non terzi. I numeri parlano, ma diciamoli giusti
> E i numeri dicono che abbiamo perso 6 partite nel girone di ritorno, quindi in proiezione ci una stagione intera ne si può perdere fino a 12... con 12 sconfitte non lotti per lo scudetto, nè per il terzo posto.
> 
> poi è possibilissimo che inzaghi perda più di 6 partite in questo girone di andata, ma da qui a dire che con seedorf staremmo a lottare per lo scudetto......



Bisogna anche considerare che Seedorf ha preso la squadra a meta' stagione e non ha fatto tutta la preparazione con la squadra nel periodo estivo, che e' molto importante. 
Ovvio che ormai si parla di chiacchiere e basta dato che i fatti non li potremo mai vedere, ma sarei stato curioso di vedere dall'inizio di stagione la squadra sotto la guida di Clarence e vedere dalla prima giornata gli effetti, se positivi o negativi che avrebbe dato.


----------



## runner (5 Novembre 2014)

Seedorf avrebbe fatto rendere questa rosa molto meglio, soprattutto a livello mentale!!

ma secondo voi c' è anche solo una minima speranza che possa tornare?


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> Seedorf avrebbe fatto rendere questa rosa molto meglio, soprattutto a livello mentale!!
> 
> ma secondo voi c' è anche solo una minima speranza che possa tornare?



Ma non scherziamo, i ponti sono decisamente rotti tra le parti, però per assurdo se la proprietà lo richiamasse visto che è sotto contratto lui non potrebbe rifiutare, sarebbe obbligato a presentarsi altrimenti deve licenziarsi


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2014)

Seedorf magari certe dichiarazioni http://www.milanworld.net/inzaghi-sono-soddisfatto-abbiamo-fatto-gran-calcio-vt22501.html
ce le risparmiava.


----------



## aleslash (8 Novembre 2014)

Topic che verrà rialzato ogni settimana.
Grazie società, grazie """""" senatori"""""" del milan


----------



## davoreb (9 Novembre 2014)

Ridicolo che non gli hanno dato la possibilità di fare un anno dall'inizio dopo i risultati ottenuti. Comunque io rimpiango la mentalità ed il gioco che ha mostrato contro l'atletico all'andata e contro la Juve.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Novembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ridicolo che non gli hanno dato la possibilità di fare un anno dall'inizio dopo i risultati ottenuti. Comunque io rimpiango la mentalità ed il gioco che ha mostrato contro l'atletico all'andata e contro la Juve.



bisogna ringraziare il gruppo ABATE;ABBIATI;BONERA;MONTOLIVO;PAZZINI per averlo fatto fuori..


----------



## davoreb (9 Novembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> bisogna ringraziare il gruppo ABATE;ABBIATI;BONERA;MONTOLIVO;PAZZINI per averlo fatto fuori..



loro sono soldatini, il marcio parte dall'alto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi, è una bandiera del Milan e perciò per lui massima stima ma come allenatore non mi sta convincendo affatto. Troppo ossequioso della dirigenza e della proprietà. Mi sta facendo rimpiangere Seedorf. Voi cosa ne pensate?


ogni giorno che passa temo che lo rimpiangeremo sempre di più


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Novembre 2014)

lo hanno fatto figurare come il male del milan, mi sa' che lui aveva ragione su tutto...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Novembre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> lo hanno fatto figurare come il male del milan, mi sa' che lui aveva ragione su tutto...



....lo hanno cacciato proprio perché aveva ragione.


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Novembre 2014)

Seedorf a differenza di Inzaghi non é uno Yes-Man, Inzaghi ce l'hanno messo lí proprio per quello e se lo cacciano prenderanno l'ennesimo yes-man. Il male del Milan é la dirigenza piú che altro.

Seedorf é stato trattato malissimo. Non se lo merita.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Novembre 2014)

Con Clarence 19 gol subiti in 19 giornate e *per 8 volte senza subire gol*. 
Seedorf il derby l’ha vinto, con mezzo spogliatoio e stampa contro.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Con Clarence 19 gol subiti in 19 giornate e *per 8 volte senza subire gol*.
> Seedorf il derby l’ha vinto, con mezzo spogliatoio e stampa contro.



.....Seedorf aveva contro pure la società


----------



## Ale (24 Novembre 2014)

questo topic diventera' uno dei piu grandi del forum


----------



## davoreb (24 Novembre 2014)

Seedorf per me era molto molto meglio di Inzaghi.

Da calciatore poi ha visto 3 tra le migliori realtà europee vincenti (Milan, Ajax, Real).

Lui ci poteva portare in alto con la sua volontà di vincere senza paura di rinnovare.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> questo topic diventera' uno dei piu grandi del forum





davoreb ha scritto:


> Seedorf per me era molto molto meglio di Inzaghi.
> 
> Da calciatore poi ha visto 3 tra le migliori realtà europee vincenti (Milan, Ajax, Real).
> 
> Lui ci poteva portare in alto con la sua volontà di vincere senza paura di rinnovare.




Io ci speravo molto in Seedorf. Inzaghi è troppo "prono" verso la società ....


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Seedorf per me era molto molto meglio di Inzaghi.
> 
> Da calciatore poi ha visto 3 tra le migliori realtà europee vincenti (Milan, Ajax, Real).
> 
> Lui ci poteva portare in alto con la sua volontà di vincere senza paura di rinnovare.



Si, peccato nel tuo concetto dimentichi una cosa, per rinnovare serve investire, per investire serve spendere denaro. Ti pare questa proprietà lo voglia fare? Sono anni che sul mercato investiamo zero, Seedorf non era assolutamente in linea con il pensiero della proprietà e s'è visto che fine ha fatto. Siamo in un vortice senza fine purtroppo.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, peccato nel tuo concetto dimentichi una cosa, per rinnovare serve investire, per investire serve spendere denaro. Ti pare questa proprietà lo voglia fare? Sono anni che sul mercato investiamo zero, Seedorf non era assolutamente in linea con il pensiero della proprietà e s'è visto che fine ha fatto. Siamo in un vortice senza fine purtroppo.



Cosa aveva in mente Seedorf - quando lo hanno preso come allenatore - non lo sapevano?


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa aveva in mente Seedorf - quando lo hanno preso come allenatore - non lo sapevano?



Infatti quello che mi stupisco è proprio quello, ma da entrambe le parti, da mesi erano già accordati, si erano parlati tantissime volte Silvio e Clarence. Si comincia a lavorare e si rendono conto di essere agli antipodi.

Mah!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti quello che mi stupisco è proprio quello, ma da entrambe le parti, da mesi erano già accordati, si erano parlati tantissime volte Silvio e Clarence. Si comincia a lavorare e si rendono conto di essere agli antipodi.
> 
> Mah!



Esattamente, questa società brucia anche i suoi "figli" migliori senza farsi alcuno scrupolo.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Esattamente, questa società brucia anche i suoi "figli" migliori senza farsi alcuno scrupolo.



Ma infatti ha già bruciato due leggende, Leonardo e Seedorf. Ha tentato in tutti i modi di farlo pure con Van Basten. Il prossimo sarà probabilmente Inzaghi. Dopodichè? Beh, ce ne sono ancora, purtroppo.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Novembre 2014)

Anche io preferivo Seedorf a Inzaghi.Clarence mi sembra più intelligente (non che inzaghi sia stupido,però..) coraggioso,grintoso e carismatico!Soprattutto seedorf ha carattere e non è un lecchino.

Detto questo: A me Inzaghi non piace per niente,ma prima di silurarlo vorrei vederlo giocare con Montolivo..Qua in questo forum si sfotte sempre questo giocatore (mortovivo etc) ma è fondamentale per questo Milan..E' uno dei pochi che ha il tiro da fuori,sa fare lanci lunghi ed ha i piedi buoni....Ci serve come il pane uno come Montolivo..So che non è Iniesta,ma per noi (visto come siamo messi male) è un po' come se lo fosse..


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ha già bruciato due leggende, Leonardo e Seedorf. Ha tentato in tutti i modi di farlo pure con Van Basten. Il prossimo sarà probabilmente Inzaghi. Dopodichè? Beh, ce ne sono ancora, purtroppo.



L'unica speranza è che cambi la proprietà ma la vedo dura.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Anche io preferivo Seedorf a Inzaghi.Clarence mi sembra più intelligente (non che inzaghi sia stupido,però..) coraggioso,grintoso e carismatico!Soprattutto seedorf ha carattere e non è un lecchino.
> 
> Detto questo: A me Inzaghi non piace per niente,ma prima di silurarlo vorrei vederlo giocare con Montolivo..Qua in questo forum si sfotte sempre questo giocatore (mortovivo etc) ma è fondamentale per questo Milan..E' uno dei pochi che ha il tiro da fuori,sa fare lanci lunghi ed ha i piedi buoni....Ci serve come il pane uno come Montolivo..So che non è Iniesta,ma per noi (visto come siamo messi male) è un po' come se lo fosse..



Pippo ha poco coraggio ma.....ormai ci siamo ...vediamo cosa accade.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza è che cambi la proprietà ma la vedo dura.



Perchè accada serve il valore del Milan si dimezzi, quindi servono una serie di anni bui ancora. Se il costo del Milan non scende sotto i 200 mln è praticamente impossibile trovare acquirenti. Se l'Inter è stato valutato 300 mln è chiaro che il Milan ad oggi costa minimo 350, io dico addirittura minimo 380, la richiesta della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe di minimo 400.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè accada serve il valore del Milan si dimezzi, quindi servono una serie di anni bui ancora. Se il costo del Milan non scende sotto i 200 mln è praticamente impossibile trovare acquirenti. Se l'Inter è stato valutato 300 mln è chiaro che il Milan ad oggi costa minimo 350, io dico addirittura minimo 380, la richiesta della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe di minimo 400.



....*una serie di anni bui.*...ancora ....


----------



## davoreb (25 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, peccato nel tuo concetto dimentichi una cosa, per rinnovare serve investire, per investire serve spendere denaro. Ti pare questa proprietà lo voglia fare? Sono anni che sul mercato investiamo zero, Seedorf non era assolutamente in linea con il pensiero della proprietà e s'è visto che fine ha fatto. Siamo in un vortice senza fine purtroppo.



per me rinnovare può significare anche:

cambio dello staff tecnico (Tassotti) con un nuovo staff di sicuro più motivato e moderno (crespo, stam)

via i rubastipendio: abbiati, bonera, etc etc. Club amichetti di Galliani e dentro la meritocrazia.

io continuo a pensare che con le entrate che ha il Milan si può fare una rosa molto più forte e che la stessa rosa può rendere di più.

Seedorf per me dava la mentalità: siamo il MILAN e bisogna farlo vedere in campo, chi non lo fa non è da Milan.

Inzaghi dice sempre: siamo scarsi ma con la voglia forse possiamo non perdere contro la Samp e la fiorentina e prenderne solo uno dalla Juve, bravi ragazzi che siete scarsi ma vi impegnate.

abbiamo fatto 4 punti in 5 partite contro squadre ridicole (a parte la Samp) facendone 8 (2 vittorie, 2 pareggi ed una sconfitta) ad oggi eravamo terzi.


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè accada serve il valore del Milan si dimezzi, quindi servono una serie di anni bui ancora. Se il costo del Milan non scende sotto i 200 mln è praticamente impossibile trovare acquirenti. Se l'Inter è stato valutato 300 mln è chiaro che il Milan ad oggi costa minimo 350, io dico addirittura minimo 380, la richiesta della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe di minimo 400.



Purtroppo per noi la valutazione della famiglia Berlusconi rasenta la demenza.. Ricordi questa frase e la relativa discussione: *Il Milan non si vende e vale molto più di 500 milioni di euro. Non scherziamo sulle cose sacre*

E comunque, tornando al quesito della discussione, si... Economicamente e strategicamente sarebbe stato meglio tenersi Clarence...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Continuo a pensare che era meglio tenersi Seedorf.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che era meglio tenersi Seedorf.



Continui a pensare bene.


----------



## Ale (7 Dicembre 2014)

che beffa, lo stiamo ancora pagando e allena quell'incapace raccomandato


----------



## Davidinho22 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che era meglio tenersi Seedorf.



TECNICAMENTE parlando è ovvio che sarebbe stato meglio seedorf, ma ripeto, che Seedorf, come qualunque altro allenatore con gli attributi e che vuole vincere, non avrebbe avuto futuro in QUESTO MILANO, CON QUESTA SOCIETà, che non bada alle vittorie e al gioco, quanto a bilanci e risparmi, una società che vuole alla guida della squadra solo dei sottomessi e che accettino le condizioni di degrado che hanno posto


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che era meglio tenersi Seedorf.


d'accordissimo


----------



## 13-33 (8 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> per me rinnovare può significare anche:
> 
> cambio dello staff tecnico (Tassotti) con un nuovo staff di sicuro più motivato e moderno (crespo, stam)
> 
> ...


Penso esatamente come te. Pero Clarence aveva troppa pesonalita faceva paura a certe persone...


----------



## smallball (8 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che era meglio tenersi Seedorf.



aveva giustamente chiesto di cambiare 10 giocatori,cacciato immediatamente


----------



## Penny.wise (8 Dicembre 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> aveva giustamente chiesto di cambiare 10 giocatori,cacciato immediatamente



perchè accecati dalla superbia avranno pensato di avere uno squadrone, o che comunque era meglio cambiarne uno solo invece che dieci 
Berlusconi e Galliani rispecchiano perfettamente il concetto greco di "ubris", ovvero la tracotanza, un difetto talmente grande da essere considerato come una vera e propria colpa.


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Dicembre 2014)

Voglio solo ricordare che nelle 9 ultime partite dell'anno scorso

*Seedorf aveva fatto 7 vittorie, 2 sconfitte *(Roma, Atalanta). Una media da SCUDETTO.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ridatemi Seedorf.


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ridatemi Seedorf.


.


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Clarence sempre con te .


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ridatemi Seedorf.



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Bisogna ringraziare Galliani se dopo sei mesi ha esonerato un allenatore inesperto ma che ci capiva (con un contratto da 2.5M netti\anno) solo per ripicca personale verso Barbara, mettendo sulla panchina il suo zerbino Inzaghi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Non passano due giornate senza che risorge questo topic 

Rido per non piangere. Il entusiasmo di Inzaghi ad oggi ci porta a 25 punti con due gare rimaste. Seedorf con Societa e parte della squadre contro di se ha fatto 35.

Al massimo andiamo a -4, con una squadra piu forte in un campionato piu debole. C'e poco da aggiungere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Lo dico da Giugno.


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Assolutamente. Se la dirigenza fosse stata con lui a quest'ora avremmo mandato via metà della rosa. Niente più Poli, Muntari, Essien, Zaccardo, Abbiati, Agazzi ecc. Almeno come allenatore aveva le palle.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Era giusto cacciare Seedorf ma non per prendere Inzaghi, bisognava prendere un allenatore vero.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Lo dico da Giugno.



Anche io.



Jino ha scritto:


> Era giusto cacciare Seedorf ma non per prendere Inzaghi, bisognava prendere un allenatore vero.



Qualunque allenatore vero avrebbe fatto la fine di Seedorf.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Era giusto cacciare Seedorf ma non per prendere Inzaghi, bisognava prendere un allenatore vero.



Siamo cosi sicuri? 
Si, ormai sappiamo che c'erano diversi giocatori scontenti, ma di questi giocatori quanti sono giocatori che vuoi nella tua squadra? Direi che sono ben pochi. Poi si sa, e spesso 'l allenatore che paga. 

A Barcellona al momento c'e anche una situazione di questo tipo a quanto pare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Era giusto cacciare Seedorf ma non per prendere Inzaghi, bisognava prendere un allenatore vero.



Esatto, ma la società preferisce avere persone manovrabili per ovvi motivi. Bisogna mantenere lo status quo, nessuno deve rompere le scatole. Il dato agghiacciante è che il Milan non ha un grande allenatore da tempi di Ancelotti. L'ultima scelta ambiziosa in tal senso è stata fatta nel 2001... parliamo di 13 anni fa.


----------



## The P (6 Gennaio 2015)

oggi non ho potuto vedere la partita, ma seguivo la cronaca scritta e vedevo come il Sassuolo ci ha schiacciato ai partire dal 20' minuto in poi. Mi sono tornate in mente in la prima parte della stagione scorsa quando aveva fatto lo stesso contro Allegri, e la seconda parte, dove uno come Seedorf che ama giocare li ha dominati.

Il Sassuolo è così, soffre contro chi si dimostra padrone del campo, da il meglio contro chi pensa più a difendersi.
Allegri e Inzaghi, due difensivisti nati, è normale che prendano sberle.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> oggi non ho potuto vedere la partita, ma seguivo la cronaca scritta e vedevo come il Sassuolo ci ha schiacciato ai partire dal 20' minuto in poi. Mi sono tornate in mente in la prima parte della stagione scorsa quando aveva fatto lo stesso contro Allegri, e la seconda parte, dove uno come Seedorf che ama giocare li ha dominati.
> 
> Il Sassuolo è così, soffre contro chi si dimostra padrone del campo, da il meglio contro chi pensa più a difendersi.
> Allegri e Inzaghi, due difensivisti nati, è normale che prendano sberle.



Mah non lo so questo, il Sassuolo ha pareggiato con Roma e Juve passando sempre in vantaggio. Poi in generale solo un mediocre non sarebbe d'accordo col tuo ragionamento.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non passano due giornate senza che risorge questo topic
> 
> Rido per non piangere. Il entusiasmo di Inzaghi ad oggi ci porta a 25 punti con due gare rimaste. Seedorf con Societa e parte della squadre contro di se ha fatto 35.
> 
> Al massimo andiamo a -4, con una squadra piu forte in un campionato piu debole. C'e poco da aggiungere.



...e credo che rimarrà attuale a lungo, purtroppo.


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

No no... È molto meglio cacciarlo via per difendere il gruppo dei nostri Fenomeni italiani (Abbiati, Bonera, Abate, Montolivo) ed epurare in un paio d'anni tutti i suoi brocchi amici (Mexes, Rami, de Jong, Taarabt, Kakà, Balotelli).

Avanti così che nel giro di 2 anni andiamo in B...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> No no... È molto meglio cacciarlo via per difendere il gruppo dei nostri Fenomeni italiani (Abbiati, Bonera, Abate, Montolivo) ed epurare in un paio d'anni tutti i suoi brocchi amici (Mexes, Rami, de Jong, Taarabt, Kakà, Balotelli).
> 
> Avanti così che nel giro di 2 anni andiamo in B...



Non c'entra molto col discorso ma secondo me Balo era l'ultimo giocatore che avrebbe voluto, ha fatto di necessità virtù.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Era giusto cacciare Seedorf ma non per prendere Inzaghi, bisognava prendere un allenatore vero.



.


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Hanno fatto di tutto per farlo venire, ha fatto bene (di sicuro molto meglio dell'attuale mister), lo hanno cacciato perché non era uno yes-man. Giusto o non giusto mandarlo via non saprei, di sicuro é stato l'ennesimo delirio di questa società / proprietà


----------



## Love (6 Gennaio 2015)

clarence ha capacità ma soprattutto p.alle..fosse venuto a luglio anzichè a gennaio magari sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...chi sa...lo rimpiango ogni giorno di più...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Rieccoci.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Piango


----------



## Gnagnazio (10 Gennaio 2015)

Seedorf era chiaramente superiore. Le ultime prestazioni del Milan sono ormai da retrocessione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2015)

Clarencegiuro che mi dispiace ancora da morire anche se ha allenato pochissimo da noi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2015)

Io rimpiango addirittura il giuda Leonardo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

Una società seria lo richiamerebbe e gli prenderebbe lo staff che vuole. Ma parliamo di aria fritta.


----------



## O Animal (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ridatemi il mio negrooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Una società seria lo richiamerebbe e gli prenderebbe lo staff che vuole. Ma parliamo di aria fritta.



...magari, sarebbe almeno un segno che si vuole cambiare.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (10 Gennaio 2015)

.


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Diciamo che ci vorrebbe un allenatore di esperienza e preparato,e neanche Seedorf ancora incarna a pieno questo identikit,essendo pure lui alla prima esperienza.Però dato il girone di ritorno scorso se dovessi scegliere lo riprenderei domani,ovvio.


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Gennaio 2015)

se aprite le finestre di casa e sentite delle sonore risate provenienti da chissadove non preoccupatevi e' lui.


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2015)

Seedorf, ma quale Seedorf....qui lo dico e qui lo nego: *Era meglio tenersi Allegri*


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Seedorf, ma quale Seedorf....qui lo dico e qui lo nego: *Era meglio tenersi Allegri*



no dai a questo punto di disperazione sei arrivato...


----------



## Albijol (11 Gennaio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> no dai a questo punto di disperazione sei arrivato...



Pippo mi ha portato a questo


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pippo mi ha portato a questo



coraggio su fra poco avrai anche delle visioni sacchiane.

non ti preoccupare tutto passa tranne pippa sulla panchina del milan...


----------



## folletto (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Una società seria lo richiamerebbe e gli prenderebbe lo staff che vuole. Ma parliamo di aria fritta.



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Up

Altra giornata e altra figura di melma


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Seedorf se la starà ridendo alla grande.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Seedorf se la starà ridendo alla grande.



Soffiandosi il naso con i pezzi da 500€ gentilmente elargiti da Silvio


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mi manchi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Quanto mi manchi Clarence.

Non era solo una questione di punti (che sono stati molti di più), ma di atteggiamento. Le conferenze di Seedorf erano interessanti, qualcosa diceva, non era banale.

Avrà avuto anche dei difetti, ma era un vincente e trasmetteva questa voglia di vincere. Unico errore a mio avviso: Essien


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Lo rimpiangeremo a lungo.


----------



## vota DC (18 Gennaio 2015)

Essien era un lascito di Allegri anche se è arrivato con Seedorf, non se Seedorf avrebbe potuto stopparlo, per fortuna l'ha fatto giocare poco. Gli errori li ha fatti con i giovanissimi, del resto voleva vincere subito e non ha voluto rischiare.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

Clarence...


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quanto mi manchi Clarence.
> 
> Non era solo una questione di punti (che sono stati molti di più), ma di atteggiamento. Le conferenze di Seedorf erano interessanti, qualcosa diceva, non era banale.
> 
> Avrà avuto anche dei difetti, ma era un vincente e trasmetteva questa voglia di vincere. Unico errore a mio avviso: Essien



D'accordo su tutto con te al 100 %


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ogni settimana si rialza sto thread, chissà come mai


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ogni settimana si rialza sto thread, chissà come mai



...chiedi ad Inzaghi....


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Gennaio 2015)

ormai le motivazioni sono talmente evidenti che solo una societa' palesemente inesistente puo' far finta di niente.


----------



## Hammer (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tiriamo le somme da un punto di vista beceramente numerico:

Inzaghi, andata 14/15: 
Senza impegni di coppe, con la schermatura totale della società, con una rosa nel complesso migliorata, assenza totale di gioco e di motivazioni: *26 punti*

Seedorf, ritorno 13/14:
Con impegni di coppe, con società e parte della rosa avversi, con Robinho, Kakà, Abbiati, Birsa, talvolta sprazzi di bel gioco: *35 punti*

Lecito pensare che Seedorf sia un mezzo allenatore inesperto e non adatto a una grande, ma la differenza è abissale. 
E non sono entrato nel merito nel secondario aspetto del "rapporto con la stampa", il confronto sarebbe impietoso.


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tiriamo le somme da un punto di vista beceramente numerico:
> 
> Inzaghi, andata 14/15:
> Senza impegni di coppe, con la schermatura totale della società, con una rosa nel complesso migliorata, assenza totale di gioco e di motivazioni: *26 punti*
> ...



A questo va anche assolutamente considerato l'Allegri del girone d'andata. I 22 punti, considerando ben *otto* partite di Champions da preparare e considerata la rosa peggiore della storia berlusconiana, sono un risultato *superiore* ai 26 punti di Inzaghi


----------



## Gekyn (18 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tiriamo le somme da un punto di vista beceramente numerico:
> 
> Inzaghi, andata 14/15:
> Senza impegni di coppe, con la schermatura totale della società, con una rosa nel complesso migliorata, assenza totale di gioco e di motivazioni: *26 punti*
> ...



da considerare anche che "mister" Inzaghi ha avuto la possibilità da fare la preparazione estiva.....cosa non da poco!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> da considerare anche che "mister" Inzaghi ha avuto la possibilità da fare la preparazione estiva.....cosa non da poco!!



E con lo staff che voleva lui


----------



## Gas (18 Gennaio 2015)

Io con Seedorf ero contento, che tristezza averlo scaricato così ed aver creato le basi perché non torni mai più


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma la rosa non è che sia migliore, Abbiati ha giocato quasi la metà delle partite, Alex anche, VanGinkel non pervenuto, Torres è stato considerato un bidone da tutti (erroneamente) e Menez non sta dando molto più di Balotelli. Montolivo ed ElSha son tornati dopo lunghi infortuni. C'è solo un Bonaventura in più. Per il resto Honda c'era anche con Seedorf, un Emanuelson forse è pure meglio di un Armero, Kakà tirava fuori dal cilindro ottime giocate e gol importanti. Non vedo come si possa dire che questa sia una rosa superiore, o immensamente superiore.

E dimentico Taarabt, il migliore del girone di ritorno


----------



## 13-33 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Seedorf se la starà ridendo alla grande.


 era lui il male del Milan aveva spacato Milanello rapporto difficile con la squadra !!! Espero che sta godendo no per il Milan me perche aveva ragione su tutto !!


----------



## folletto (19 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma la rosa non è che sia migliore, Abbiati ha giocato quasi la metà delle partite, Alex anche, VanGinkel non pervenuto, Torres è stato considerato un bidone da tutti (erroneamente) e Menez non sta dando molto più di Balotelli. Montolivo ed ElSha son tornati dopo lunghi infortuni. C'è solo un Bonaventura in più. Per il resto Honda c'era anche con Seedorf, un Emanuelson forse è pure meglio di un Armero, Kakà tirava fuori dal cilindro ottime giocate e gol importanti. *Non vedo come si possa dire che questa sia una rosa superiore, o immensamente superiore.
> 
> E dimentico Taarabt, il migliore del girone di ritorno*



Dimentichi anche un fattore molto inportante, Diego Lopez vs Abbiati


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Topic sempre attuale.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Gennaio 2015)

E c'é chi continua a criticarlo


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dai dai rialziamolo sto thread


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Dai dai rialziamolo sto thread



...a farlo ci pensa Inzaghi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

ogni maledetta domenica(o sabato)


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Un allenatore vero della squadra di oggi prenderebbe Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero, Poli, Montolivo, Van Ginkel, Pazzini e El Shaarawy, li piazzerebbe tutti in tribuna uno vicino all'altro e li inchioderebbe alle poltrone.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Gennaio 2015)

Col senno di poi è sempre facile dire "era meglio così, era meglio colà"; fatto sta che Seedorf ha fatto tutto il girone di ritorno prendendo in corsa una squadra *scapestrata* e l'ha portata dietro a Juve e Roma (parlo ovviamente sempre del girone di ritorno).
Per Seedorf parlano i fatti.


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Grazie a Galliani e a Montolivo and co!!!!


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Gennaio 2015)

quando io ad agosto dicevo che era meglio tenersi seedorf e che inzaghi era un burattino.. tutti a criticarmi.
dopo le vittorie iniziali (illusioni iniziali) IO me li ricordo i topic di elogio a pippo manco fosse il nuovo messia.
ahhhh se me li ricordo.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

sempre criticato clarenzio ma adesso sarebbe oro.
anche da giocatore


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Gennaio 2015)

chissa' quanto stara' ridendo...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> chissa' quanto stara' ridendo...



E fa bene, molto bene.....


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> chissa' quanto stara' ridendo...



un altro che sta ridendo e allegri.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> un altro che sta ridendo e allegri.



...gli unici a non ridere siamo noi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> un altro che sta ridendo e allegri.



Allegri, visto come gli sta andando ora, non è che sta a ride, si sta a fa proprio le pippe a due mani. IMHO.


----------



## vota DC (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> quando io ad agosto dicevo che era meglio tenersi seedorf e che inzaghi era un burattino.. tutti a criticarmi.
> dopo le vittorie iniziali (illusioni iniziali) IO me li ricordo i topic di elogio a pippo manco fosse il nuovo messia.
> ahhhh se me li ricordo.



In realtà fece male fin dalle prime amichevoli, solo dal torneo TIM alle prime di campionato vinse in maniera consecutiva.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Che ci sia arrivato anche Silvio? http://www.milanworld.net/telefonata-di-berlusconi-seedorf-vt25091.html


----------



## ercapretta (27 Gennaio 2015)

ci ridono tutti in faccia, ci prendono per il . Invidio gli interisti , che per lo meno intravedono spiragli di futuro. Invidio i juventini che sono diventati tra le prime 5 squadre d'Europa. Noi siamo piccoli piccoli....insignificanti


----------



## runner (27 Gennaio 2015)

Seedorf in pochi mesi mi aveva fatto riappassionare al Milan.....

MAGARI tornasse


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

ercapretta ha scritto:


> ci ridono tutti in faccia, ci prendono per il . Invidio gli interisti , che per lo meno intravedono spiragli di futuro. *Invidio i juventini che sono diventati tra le prime 5 squadre d'Europa.* Noi siamo piccoli piccoli....insignificanti



Si se non conti la premier e la liga forse.


----------



## ercapretta (27 Gennaio 2015)

Malos, attualmente la Juventus se la gioca con qualsiasi squadra del mondo, diciamo che partirebbe sconfitta solo con Real e Bayern. Capisci'ammè, la Juventus attualmente è una società da prendere come esempio.
Per quanto riguarda l'Inter, ha un impianto di giocatori che ad oggi gli invidio, non sono di altissimo livello e prospettiva


----------



## vota DC (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma la rosa della Juventus o la Juventus? Per me la rosa straccia quella dell'Atletico, ma l'asino in panchina provvede a rendere l'Atletico un ostacolo insormontabile.


----------

